# How much you are expecting in your 10th/12th results ??



## krates (May 13, 2009)

How much you are expecting in your 10th/12th results ?? 

Results are coming soon 

I am expecting somewhere between 70-80% 

And you all ??????????


----------



## confused (May 13, 2009)

why r u phoneless??


----------



## krates (May 13, 2009)

^^^^ Sold my phone for a rig 

Now will buy a phone next month


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

50%....


----------



## confused (May 13, 2009)

ico said:


> 50%....


 ur kidding right?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2009)

ico said:


> 50%....



*lc.fdots.com/cc/lc/b2/b21ee81336dc21d9ce058c6302151f62.jpg


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

The great ICO had once said, "Lesser the expectations, happier you'll be when the result comes out"......


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2009)

Around 80%.


----------



## Coool (May 13, 2009)

Got ma results long back ago76%.....


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

हिन्दी में कुछ भरोसा नहीं मुझे। शायद मै पास नहीं हूँं।


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2009)

@ico: Aisa sirf lagta hai dost. Tu 50 sochega aur dekhio tere 70% honge. Board mein Lenient marking hoti hain.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup.


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

देखते हैं कि क्या होता है.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2009)

ज्यादा परेशान मत होना...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

Abe Hindi mein likhna band karo!!


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

:प

क्या करे यार, ये फ़ोरम बोरिन्ग हो गया है। कुछ तो मजा होना चाहिए। :प


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

ico said:


> :प
> 
> क्या करे यार, ये फ़ोरम बोरिन्ग हो गया है। कुछ तो मजा होना चाहिए। :प


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115451
hope u are entertained


----------



## harish619 (May 14, 2009)

wrote last year and got around 95% but now in a college by donations 

so whatever you get below 98 % its no use... only money talks


----------



## krates (May 14, 2009)

^^ thanks for encouragement


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

harish619 said:


> wrote last year and got around 95% but now in a college by donations
> 
> so whatever you get below 98 % its no use... only money talks



Care to elaborate?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 14, 2009)

I think meant that he got 95% in 12th and still he had to donate money for admission in the college. If you get anything below 98% you'll have to give donations go get admission in a college  I think you can understand what 'money talks' means


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That's what I thought. But AFAIK most engineering colleges don't admit students on the basis of their 12th results. That's what I want to know from him - the type of colleges he is referring to.


----------



## krates (May 14, 2009)

Well result kab nikal rahe hai ICSE ke ???


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2009)

Results to be declared on Thursday, 14th May 2009 at 03.00 P.M.
Source: CISCE Official Page.
The results of the examinations of ICSE-2009 and ISC-2009 will be made available through the Internet. The user may log onto any one of the under mentioned websites using the specified URL to view the results. *www.cisce.indiaresults.com *www.cisce.ndtv.com *www.cisce.examresults.net *www.cisce.mysuccess.in

Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## vivekkanu (May 14, 2009)

i m expecting between 80%-90%..!! bt kisi ko cbse ka date pata he/...??


----------



## vivekkanu (May 14, 2009)

i m expecting between 80%-90%..!! bt kisi ko cbse ka date pata he/...??


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

harish619 said:


> wrote last year and got around 95% but now in a college by donations
> 
> so whatever you get below 98 % its no use... only money talks


bullcrap. do ur iitjee/aieee well and then no need for donations!
btw i got 75% in both 10th and 12th


----------



## girish.g (May 14, 2009)

expecting to pass everything except english.


----------



## krates (May 14, 2009)

^^ i heard that no one fails in board examinations


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Check out the results for this year's MP Board exams.


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^ i heard that no one fails in board examinations


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^ i heard that no one fails in board examinations



*www.igovernment.in/site/MP-to-probe-drop-in-high-school-pass-percentage/



> Only *35.33 per cent of regular students passed* the 2009 examination, conducted by the Madhya Pradesh Board of Secondary Education (MPBSE).
> 
> The performance by private students was even more dismal, with only 8.9 per cent of them passing, compared to 25.07 per cent last year.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)




----------



## sagar.best (May 14, 2009)

hi

yea result are coming soon 

  hope my total marks is in between 80-90%   but can't say chemistry ke exam me pata nhi kya likh ke aaya hu mere khud nhi samaj me aa raha tha vo examiner kya samje ga


----------



## sagar.best (May 14, 2009)

krates said:
			
		

> ^^ i heard that no one fails in board examinations




well he is right ...... icse me koi fail nhi hota hai par ha kuch mahan aatma hote hai jo so jate hai aa ke warna nobody fails.....


----------



## appserver (May 15, 2009)

When I was studying my +2 a decade back, I was waiting for my results. On the eve of the result day, I was restless but somehow I managed to sleep. The next day morning I was in my bed and my grandfather was listening news in the radio. They said that +2 results were announced and the topper was from Chennai and said my name. I could not believe myself. Thought that the press and media people would be flashing and interviewing me. Unfortunately when I checked my result  I just managed to pass with 75%  and with some pathetic marks in mathematics and physics.Then only I realized that my name and the state toppers name were the same.  Nevertheless it gave me surprise pleasure atleast for 30 minutes.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

I am really scared of my Physics marks. The paper was too tough for me. I am getting barely 26(out of 70) when I count.  I hope paper was checked leniently... 

Others went fine..


----------



## sagar.best (May 15, 2009)

^^ i m worried abt my chem. paper i don't know wht marks i will get in chem....


----------



## krates (May 18, 2009)

Results coming on 20th @ 11 A.M  wtf!!! 

WwW.cIsCe.OrG


----------



## Cool Joe (May 18, 2009)

Good luck to all.


----------



## max_demon (May 18, 2009)

expecting bet 50-90%


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

dont know about boards, but this forum is:
*www.ghettowebmaster.com/images/epic-fail.jpg
*www.bozerdesigns.com/blog/images/epic-fail2.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 18, 2009)

Eh?


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Eh?


niaaa


----------



## sagar.best (May 19, 2009)

well one day left kal dekho kya hota hai....... 

acche marks aaye to mobile milega nhi to thenga 

krates tum kya le rahe ho....???


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 20, 2009)

This is what I got by email!!

*At Last CBSE announced most awaited results for Board classes.*

*Class XII Exam Results 2009 ( Chennai, Ajmer and Panchkula regions )*
*To be announced on May 20, 2009 at 10:00 Hrs.*

*  Class XII Exam Results 2009 ( Delhi, Guwahati and Allahabad regions ) **To be announced on May 22, 2009 at 10:00 Hrs.*


----------



## thewisecrab (May 20, 2009)

All the best bacchaa log 
Only  1 hour 24 minutes and 3 seconds to go for ICSE/ISC result at the time of posting...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 20, 2009)

All the best guys. Just dont try logging in before time. A friend of mine got his results an hour before schedule. Can give u the shock of your life.lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2009)

Kee holo bachha log???


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 20, 2009)

ICSE results should be out today. Two years ago, I got my results 30 minutes earlier. Believe me, you'd WANT to get this over with as soon as possible. The results are bound to be released early... and that too, in phases. Here's a tip: Just don't try to sign up for those stupid SMS result services. Nothing is more horrifying than to wait for that deadly SMS alert tone! 

Best wishes to all class X/XII TDFers!


----------



## krates (May 20, 2009)

Got exactly 80%...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2009)

CBSE Class X result on 27th May. Waiting........


----------



## girish.g (May 20, 2009)

i got 87% overall and 95% in pcm-99 in maths, 95 in chemistry and 91 in physics


----------



## ico (May 20, 2009)

^ nice....


----------



## girish.g (May 20, 2009)

but english and CS sucked


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 21, 2009)

Hey what marks did others get...? No one posted... ???


----------



## vivekkanu (May 21, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> CBSE Class X result on 27th May. Waiting........


r u sure its on 27th may....??


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

CBSE said:
			
		

> Class X Exam Results 2009 - To be Announced on 26th May 2009 at 10:00 Hrs. IST


 Expecting around 90 in every subject. And 50 in Hindi.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 26, 2009)

Oh! It's 26th today! Good luck all. Keep your fingers crossed, and hope for the best.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 26, 2009)

you are all gonna flunk!!


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Oh! It's 26th today! Good luck all. Keep your fingers crossed, and hope for the best.





The_Devil_Himself said:


> you are all gonna flunk!!


Thanks, we really needed your wishes.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 26, 2009)

^NP.


----------



## Coool (May 26, 2009)

ico said:


> Thanks, we really needed your wishes.



All the best!



ico said:


> Expecting around 90 in every subject. And 50 in Hindi.



Thuje bhi hindi nahi aatha kya??


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

kk, I got 93% overall...

And 71 in Hindi.


----------



## Coool (May 26, 2009)

^ Congo dude party Kab, kaha??


----------



## girish.g (May 26, 2009)

awesome. congrats dude


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

^ ty..

Magar 95+ kisi bhi subject mein nahi.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 26, 2009)

Congrats ico... 

EDIT: I got 70% in my 12th boards. Duh!!


----------



## comp@ddict (May 26, 2009)

> ^ ty..
> 
> Magar 95+ kisi bhi subject mein nahi.


tab 93% kaise?

CBSE ya ICSE btw?

Dunno when CBSE Delhi results are coming.


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 26, 2009)

Even I am waiting for my class 10 cbse reult(the rest of the regions). I think it maybe on the 28th.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> tab 93% kaise?
> 
> CBSE ya ICSE btw?
> 
> Dunno when CBSE Delhi results are coming.


CBSE....Hindi was additional though.

I got 92,93,92,93&95...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2009)

ico said:


> kk, I got 93% overall...
> 
> And 71 in Hindi.



Congrats!!! Partyyy!!!


----------



## max_demon (May 26, 2009)

got 76 damn


----------



## Chirag (May 26, 2009)

Finished with my boards 2 days back. Reults in july. Gah!


----------



## comp@ddict (May 26, 2009)

Delhi results coming l8er. Oh mann!!!!!!


----------



## Coool (May 26, 2009)

^ All d best!


----------



## vivekkanu (May 26, 2009)

i think my wait for results will never over...! allahabad region ka results kab he..!!??


----------



## comp@ddict (May 26, 2009)

^^Delhi ke saath. Allahabad, Delhi and Guwahati region results to come later, as per cbseresults.nic.in

(Try entering a Delhi Roll. No. in results section, this is the message u'll get).

Thnx @ Coool


----------



## hullap (May 26, 2009)

hope result is not tomorrow or day after  . otherwise my birthday(28th) is screwed


----------



## comp@ddict (May 26, 2009)

I think 29th aka Friday's the day!


----------



## confused (May 26, 2009)

congo people.

@ic0 - niaaaaaaaaaa, partyyyyyyyyyyyy!

@all - feel free to contact me in case u need help with engg counselling(s).


----------



## vivekkanu (May 27, 2009)

still waiting for my result..!! =(


----------



## comp@ddict (May 27, 2009)

Nothing on this site:

*www.cbseresults.nic.in/


----------



## Mrockzzz (May 27, 2009)

When r HSC results comin in mumbai ??

w8ing for 3 months


----------



## vivekkanu (May 28, 2009)

i think my wait will never end...........


----------



## comp@ddict (May 28, 2009)

Tomorrow's the day guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivekkanu (May 29, 2009)

yipee.... got 90% overall...

maths 99..
sci. 95
eng 82
hindi 87
sst 87


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

90%

99 Maths
85 Science(sh!t)
89 Hindi
82 English(sh!t again)
94 SST


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

gosh, i lost out on science. eng toh pata hi tha. hindi, omg can't believe it. Aaj tak 68-70 ke upar hindi mein mera nahi aaya.

Aur maths mein, class X ke half yearly(same results from class 7) maths mein I got 74/100.


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 30, 2009)

Guys, I got 91.8%

Maths 94
Science 95
Social Sc 96
English 89
Bengali 85........pretty ok i guess...


----------



## comp@ddict (May 30, 2009)

^^'tis gr8!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2009)

Sooooo many 90%ers.. I'm amazed. Looks like this forum is full of intellectuals...


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 30, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^'tis gr8!!!!!!!


Thanks !!


----------

